# 2010 Precision Power products look promising!



## ritous1

http://www.precisionpower.com/ppi_brochure.pdf Looks like they really did bring back some of that old school goodness in the amps. The new components and subs are also interesting.


----------



## AAAAAAA

I would say they failed.


----------



## ritous1

AAAAAAA said:


> I would say they failed.


Is that from hands on experience or what? I was mainly speaking of the powerclass. I don't know what they did to the art amps....are they the low end now or what?


----------



## rexroadj

They are leaning towards a higher end setup, they are doing there best to bring ppi back as they were back in the day. Obviously the market has changed drasticaly and the high end stuff we used to know and love are not going to sell, its just not what the market dictates and they are not going to spend money to cater to 1% of the audio world. People need to get that part through there thick skulls right now! I will say this......as far as quality vs. capability of the new soundstream ref amps......One of the best amps I have ever owned. No reason why they wont do the same with the new ppi. I am pretty sure the difference is that the powerclass is going to be the flagship line. You can read 20 or so pages of BS, ignorant, no basis comments like the one above on another thread on this forum. Grizz Archer of ppi/soundstream/a few others has finally chimed in with REAL info. on the lines. He is extremely accessable and a great guy, he will be brutally honest with you about there products as well as most others.


----------



## King Nothing

Some of that stuff looks hideous, but some looks decent. I want my amps to look like black boxes (like the old MTX thunders). The Powerclass are at least not too flashy. Some of the subs look BAD though


----------



## OldSkool_08

All the amps and electronics look great imo. Would have rather they did not do speakers. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## mmiller

AAAAAAA said:


> I would say they failed.


Oh yeah??? please explain why!


----------



## Torquem

I'm all about brining PPI back to it's former glory, but those subs are truly hideous.


----------



## AAAAAAA

mmiller said:


> Oh yeah??? please explain why!


Oh yeah!

Well the title says they "look promising". I think they look like junk. I suppose some might dig that weirdness, not I.


----------



## emrliquidlife

I appreciate how they were honest with themselves. 

The subs do look silly. I'm willing to try a Power Class amp. Might be the only new amp I have bought in some time.

I probably will seek out a dealer to hear the seperates. 

I hope PPI comes back to what they were.

Ed


----------



## WLDock

I say treat them as if they are a new company and judge their products based on what they have to offer in 2010.


----------



## roxj01

WLDock said:


> I say treat them as if they are a new company and judge their products based on what they have to offer in 2010.


X2 let the product do the talking. i miss the ppi of old, but i am definitley willing to give the new stuff a try.


----------



## mmiller

AAAAAAA said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> Well the title says they "look promising". I think they look like junk. I suppose some might dig that weirdness, not I.


Well Who gives a **** what you think?

The Power Class Amps have very respectable Specs on Paper, and the Arts will be better. So why be a Dick?

I Have spoke with Grizz many times, he says they are good... I have no reason to believe any different.

They Look the same to me as any PPi amp ever has, so the Old ones were Junk as well???


----------



## rexroadj

mmiller said:


> Well Who gives a **** what you think?
> 
> The Power Class Amps have very respectable Specs on Paper, and the Arts will be better. So why be a Dick?
> 
> I Have spoke with Grizz many times, he says they are good... I have no reason to believe any different.
> 
> They Look the same to me as any PPi amp ever has, so the Old ones were Junk as well???


You think that is bad? You should read the 20 pages of stupidity on the other thread about the new ppi! People are so F'ing ignorant about this topic its sickning! 

I was told by Grizz that the power class were going to be the upper end of there lines not the art. I dont know if that will change or if it already has?


----------



## benny

*cough* fleamarket *cough*


----------



## rexroadj

ahh yes, exhibit A. of what I was just talking about!


----------



## miniSQ

I love PPI products from days gone past....and i would love to see the 2075am and a600 art series make a comeback....both were amazing top shelf products with great style to match.

but to me the person designing these subs got a little "cad" happy 

The wpower class woofers would have been a huge style hit without that bottle cap on top or the twist of the basket...love the colors and the cone material...but stopping there would have been plenty for me


----------



## benny

Dont act like Epsilon products arent destined for a swap meet somewhere.


----------



## rexroadj

Dont talk about em if you havent seen or used them!
There is nothing "swap meet or flea market" about the ss refs, or the new power class. but go ahead and keep giving foolish opinions about stuff you have never been around! Very worthy additions to these threads!


----------



## JKashat

I don't understand people. They cried when DEI bought PPI. Then cried more when DEI killed PPI (along with a/d/s/). Now, a reputable company has purchased the Precision Power/PPI brand and has a very promising line about to be introduced, and all these ignorant people can do is try and talk ****. No one has heard these yet, so you can say anything about that. The PC series looks similar to the DEI stuff. The subs are different looking, but have you heard one? And, alas the Art Series/Collection, the holly grain in some peoples minds. THE PICS SHOWN WERE NOT FINAL VERSION, THE ART SERIES/COLLECTION will either look exactly like the old school stuff or a modern day version of it. Now, GET OVER IT and SHUT THE **** UP about it. I think like the OP stated, the new product looks very promising. I for one can't wait to buy the amps, PC and Art. I'll probably get some speakers too. If I do or don't like them it won't just be based on speculation and opinion. It will be based on me, myself, listening to them, tuning my system, tweaking it, and then making a statement of opinion based on my direct experience with the new product.


----------



## benny

JKashat said:


> I don't understand people. They cried when DEI bought PPI. Then cried more when DEI killed PPI (along with a/d/s/). Now, *a reputable company* has purchased the Precision Power/PPI brand and has a very promising line about to be introduced, blah blah blah I suck donkeys, yadayadayada


ROFLZ


----------



## JKashat

^^^Whatever. I can't wait for the resurrection of Precision Power. Whether it is or is not what it was years ago. Obviously, people can't (for some reason) be grown ups about the subject of Precision Power.


----------



## benny

^^^Whatever. I can't wait for the whoring out of Precision Power. It will never be what it was years ago. Obviously, people can't (for some reason) stop nuthugging about the subject of Precision Power.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

benny said:


> ROFLZ


As an alleged company owner in the audio business, I would think you would want to participate in audio discussions in a more professional, facts based method and with a little couth, tact and class. For one thing, it would make your opinion (if you want to call your crass remarks that) a little more credible and for another, it might make your business look a little better than ghetto.

Seriously...either participate in a productive way (in someone else thread to beat all) or keep playing in the street.


----------



## benny

I dont own a company, you git. Way to take Whiteknighting to another level.


----------



## rexroadj

JKashat said:


> ^^^Whatever. I can't wait for the resurrection of Precision Power. Whether it is or is not what it was years ago. Obviously, people can't (for some reason) be grown ups about the subject of Precision Power.


Dont waste your breath! People just love to hate for 0 reason. Look at the other thread. There is plenty more where that came from. I am not sure he has ever added any comment that was not just some random b.s. negative comment for no particular reason. Some people just enjoy talking (or typing) just to hear (see) themselves speak (write). 
Ask these people that for reasons why they say these blinded comments. You get the same answers that have 0 merit. The most common one is: They own power acoustics and its just the same board with a different heatsink, well thats just plain incorrect! Ignorance at its best. The fact that the company makes a **** ass load of $ as a company means they cant possibly make a high end product because of other names attached is just about the dumbest thing I have ever heard. The other part that people seem to have a hard time acknowledging is that they are not going to make a brax product. Why? its not because they cant, thats for damn sure. The reason is because less then 1% of the market is looking for that type of product. Lets not forget its a company and the goal is to make money. People should spend more time embracing the fact that these companys are trying to put out some higher end products without costing a billion dollars and offering some huge clean power with some great xovers to go active from the amp if chosen...........Hmmm where have I heard this type of theory before?????? Oh yeah its what this ****ing forum is supposed to be about....... But you *******'s are right, its better to look at this new stuff that you have never touched before with your head extremely far up your ass!


----------



## rexroadj

benny said:


> I dont own a company, you git. Way to take Whiteknighting to another level.


Obviously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I do however think he took your avatar info section a little to seriously!


----------



## ARCuhTEK

rexroadj said:


> Obviously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I do however think he took your avatar info section a little to seriously!


Obviously I did derive that from his avatar / profile. Just another example of the fine folks we have around here who want to throw trash in the street. I should have known comments such as his would have never left the mouth of anyone with a frontal lobe.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

rexroadj said:


> Dont waste your breath! People just love to hate for 0 reason. Look at the other thread. There is plenty more where that came from. I am not sure he has ever added any comment that was not just some random b.s. negative comment for no particular reason. Some people just enjoy talking (or typing) just to hear (see) themselves speak (write).
> Ask these people that for reasons why they say these blinded comments. You get the same answers that have 0 merit. The most common one is: They own power acoustics and its just the same board with a different heatsink, well thats just plain incorrect! Ignorance at its best. The fact that the company makes a **** ass load of $ as a company means they cant possibly make a high end product because of other names attached is just about the dumbest thing I have ever heard. The other part that people seem to have a hard time acknowledging is that they are not going to make a brax product. Why? its not because they cant, thats for damn sure. The reason is because less then 1% of the market is looking for that type of product. Lets not forget its a company and the goal is to make money. People should spend more time embracing the fact that these companys are trying to put out some higher end products without costing a billion dollars and offering some huge clean power with some great xovers to go active from the amp if chosen...........Hmmm where have I heard this type of theory before?????? Oh yeah its what this ****ing forum is supposed to be about....... But you *******'s are right, its better to look at this new stuff that you have never touched before with your head extremely far up your ass!


People who have nothing to add, yet elect to participate in a negative manner just because...are also known as **** stirrers. In the caste system, floor sweepers were a step above the **** stirrers, so you have to think when he wrote his profile, the floor sweeper claim was actually a thing of pride.


----------



## benny

Caste system? Oh yeah, you're the big money rich douche that had a picture of his grotesque mansion in his signature. Don't you have a socialite ball to get to?


----------



## ARCuhTEK

If the PPi of 2010 hits the quality/capability target of half of its old days, the company execs would consider it a success. They know they have an uphill battle. But give it to them...they are at least trying, rather than sitting around grumbling. I give credit to anyone who puts their money where their mouth is and they are taking that step for now.

I, too, like the black box approach to amplifer aesthetics. It seems to me, the only people who really like flash and bling are the really young crowd and the concourse crowd. Meanwhile, the the other (practical, daily driving) 80% of us prefer stealth or things hidden away so that we preserve our systems as long as possible.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

benny said:


> Caste system? Oh yeah, you're the big money rich douche that had a picture of his grotesque mansion in his signature. Don't you have a socialite ball to get to?


In fact I do...I will see you on my way out the door after the ball. Do not forget to turn the lights out when you leave at sunrise. Sheesh....I could understand haters if they were actually able to make CHANGES with their pre-school comments. At least what I post is REAL.


----------



## Knobby Digital

Only an insecure tool would compare this sort of difference to the other person being of below working/peasant class.

You are a douche.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Knobby Digital said:


> Only an insecure tool would compare this sort of difference to the other person being of below working/peasant class.
> 
> You are a douche.


You are right. I cannot argue that....but at least I can see the first douche in line rather than just looking the second douche. Take your blinders off dumbass and realize my comments have nothing to do with class, occupation or any of the above. I noticed you didnt see any problems with his comments on class.....interesting.

The first comment was sincere in that I do believe people should add to the discussion rather than detract from it. He (and you) are adding nothing. Please note: I attempted to get the discussion back on track. But haters will continue to hate. Gate is open..step right up.


----------



## Knobby Digital

It's called counter-haterism in this regard.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Knobby Digital said:


> It's called counter-haterism in this regard.


I like the word building skills, if only it was a real word...lol. Sheesh is NOTHING real around here?


----------



## Knobby Digital

As real as the word SUCmuhDEK.


----------



## AAAAAAA

Why get all worked up about company X putting an old school brand name on some off the shelf, asian built, non innovative or special in anyway me too products that look like ass? 

I don't get it.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Okay ....I came into this thread because I liked the title and the PPi brand. I thought it might be a chance to learn something new. But instead, the typical adolescent chat pops its ugly head up again. I cannot believe I got sucked into it again. You take months off from a forum, peek in and it is the same old rooster fight.

I have things to do....best get on with my day. I might check back in to see if the PPi discussion actually can rise above the bog.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

AAAAAAA said:


> Why get all worked up about company X putting an old school brand name on some off the shelf, asian built, non innovative or special in anyway me too products that look like ass?
> 
> I don't get it.


Well this is worth a bite. So, what do you know (or can reference) about the PPi product that puts it into that category? That is not a stab...but a real question. Just curious to know what you seemingly already know.


----------



## bassfromspace

I think Benny raises some valid points concerning the new PPI.

I'd be skeptical of Epsilon products as well, given their knack for producing products that were sold out of flea markets.I just did a Soundstream dealer search for the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metroplex and every dealer is either less than reputable or a flea market.

If they want to be taken seriously, they'd definitely want to be concerned with who's selling their products.


----------



## papacueball

They can't even get through the first two pages of that pdf without looking like idiots. A couple of paragraphs pandering to the SQ "purest" (I assume they meant purists). The first amp shown is a monster SPL amp with a name lifted from Alpine (PDX). WTF??


----------



## bkjay

I would like to see the ppi and soundstream amps tested by somebody like I DR. Fosgate. and give his opinion on parts used and build quality. But in the end if it sounds good and can last a long time I'm happy.


----------



## rexroadj

bassfromspace said:


> I think Benny raises some valid points concerning the new PPI.
> 
> I'd be skeptical of Epsilon products as well, given their knack for producing products that were sold out of flea markets.I just did a Soundstream dealer search for the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metroplex and every dealer is either less than reputable or a flea market.
> 
> If they want to be taken seriously, they'd definitely want to be concerned with who's selling their products.


 
Well thats gonna take time, the products they were marketing were for that crowd. Noting wrong with that, they were catering to a large portion of the market. They have only recently started to make some products of higher quality, the reference line as an example. They are not going to be selling them at flea markets! I highly doubt the ppi line will be there either, they will be shopped to either bigger box stores or mom and pop. It is definitely going to take time to prove they can hang and produce good quality stuff. Having owned some of the newer Ref. I can comfortably say they can hang without question. Once again I think it is pretty foolish to base anything on stuff that was marketed and made for one group and compare it to something that was clearly made with different intentions. Would it be ok to compare alpine type x with type e or f1? I think that is the mindset that people are missing when thinking about the attempt to release the new ppi as well as the ss ref. Different products for different markets. Companys do it every day, this is no different. Its not like the dont have the funds to make it happen!


----------



## JKashat

Assuming they make them to look like the old school Art Series or modern interpretations of them, I will be picking up an A640.2, an A840.4, and an A420.2. I'll use the A840.2 and A420.2 for a 3-way active front stage and the A640.2 for the sub (or subs) of my new Pioneer DEX-P99RS.


----------



## JKashat

I just wish they had a modern day version of the A1200.2 too.


----------



## benny

ARCuhTEK said:


> Please note: I attempted to get the discussion back on track. But haters will continue to hate. Gate is open..step right up.


Hab SoSlI' Quch!


----------



## Torquem

JKashat said:


> And, alas the Art Series/Collection, the holly grain in some peoples minds.


I have been looking for the holly grain for quite some time. It has a touch of a "christmasty" flavor over other grains.


----------



## JKashat

Torquem said:


> I have been looking for the holly grain for quite some time. It has a touch of a "christmasty" flavor over other grains.


OK OK... "Grail"


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Are there ANY audio companies that produce amplifiers which are 100% American made, and I do not mean American assembled? I suspect not and was just curious about the stigma that some companies get for cranking out junk purely based on geography and not real final results.


----------



## benny

Joel Audio - Hand Crafted Power Amps for High End Car Audio Systems


----------



## bkjay

benny said:


> Joel Audio - Hand Crafted Power Amps for High End Car Audio Systems


Nice made in OHIO! I think it's time for a little road trip.


----------



## ChrisB

ARCuhTEK said:


> Are there ANY audio companies that produce amplifiers which are 100% American made, and I do not mean American assembled? I suspect not and was just curious about the stigma that some companies get for cranking out junk purely based on geography and not real final results.


Lunar Amplifiers


----------



## bassfromspace

rexroadj said:


> Well thats gonna take time, the products they were marketing were for that crowd. Noting wrong with that, they were catering to a large portion of the market. They have only recently started to make some products of higher quality, the reference line as an example. They are not going to be selling them at flea markets! I highly doubt the ppi line will be there either, they will be shopped to either bigger box stores or mom and pop. It is definitely going to take time to prove they can hang and produce good quality stuff. Having owned some of the newer Ref. I can comfortably say they can hang without question. Once again I think it is pretty foolish to base anything on stuff that was marketed and made for one group and compare it to something that was clearly made with different intentions. Would it be ok to compare alpine type x with type e or f1? I think that is the mindset that people are missing when thinking about the attempt to release the new ppi as well as the ss ref. Different products for different markets. Companys do it every day, this is no different. Its not like the dont have the funds to make it happen!


There is something wrong with that. If you want to be taken seriously, you have to have serious people backing your products. It's that simple.

You're saying that their top of the line products won't be carried in these low-end stores, but where can I go and get their best products currently? Epsilon clearly makes no distinction on their website.


----------



## ChrisB

I almost said this in the other thread but didn't... All I know is that Grizz and PPI's marketing team have their work cut out for them to reposition the PPI line. First, they have to overcome what DEI did to the name. Next, they have to work hard to distinguish PPI from the other bottom feeder Epsilon brands. Third, they have to watch some of those old schoolers, like myself, who have been burned by those old names preaching "the good old days" and "quality" only to be interested in money, not a good product!


----------



## mmiller

Wow this Is EXACTLY WHY People Like Biggs, Elderidge, Buwalda... and many Of the True Guru's and Pioneers of all this Don't Post, or even Log onto this forum any more...

Who the **** are the Moderators????????
why Do they Continue to let these ****ing Ignorant Pieces of Trash Post on this Forum... They should be banned for Christ Sakes...


----------



## mmiller

One Day Its Hybrid Audio, Then its JL Audio, now PPI.... People Judge, and Bash Product when they have never used it or heard it.... I guess thats the Cool this to do now. this forum is getting full of Childish Morons, and this is getting Out of hand The Mods seriously need to do something about this ********, Before anyone that even has a clue ****s off and never Logs on again..


----------



## OSN

ARCuhTEK said:


> Okay ....I came into this thread because I liked the title and the PPi brand.


You are a fan of anything that says PPI on it? Or are you just talking about old school products? What does the 'brand' mean when it's been passed around and the only thing it has in common with the reputable products of yesteryear is the name? Unfortunately, that is a major source of deception in this industry. Convince a fool these amps are PPI, throw a price tag on it and try to ride the coattails of the efforts of people that are not affiliated with this product.


----------



## rexroadj

bassfromspace said:


> There is something wrong with that. If you want to be taken seriously, you have to have serious people backing your products. It's that simple.
> 
> You're saying that their top of the line products won't be carried in these low-end stores, but where can I go and get their best products currently? Epsilon clearly makes no distinction on their website.


Well I agree completely, but like I said......Thats what is going to take some time. People spouting off about stuff they have never seen, starting rumors that hold 0 merit, isnt helping the cause. I also agree about the Epsilon not doing much in the way of catagorizing there lineup. Think about how hard it is for new companies to build there rep. its going to be even harder for a company trying to revamp something that was run through the mill previously......not easy and not overnight. Like all the other threads.....there is no point to any of this until people actually get there hands on it and truly test it out rather then look at a brochure online!


----------



## ChrisB

mmiller said:


> People Judge, and Bash Product when they have never used it or heard it.... I guess thats the Cool this to do now.


I'm trying to change... I really am. These days, I prefer to bash products that I've used that truly sucked and didn't work out for me. After all, I am planning on beating the Linear Power dead horse until it revives just so I can beat it to death again!:laugh:


----------



## mmiller

ChrisB said:


> I'm trying to change... I really am. These days, I prefer to bash products that I've used that truly sucked and didn't work out for me. After all, I am planning on beating the Linear Power dead horse until it revives just so I can beat it to death again!:laugh:


I have never Heard a Linear Power amplifier.... I have many Great amps, but never had the opportunity.... although I have heard many great things....


----------



## ChrisB

mmiller said:


> I have never Heard a Linear Power amplifier.... I have many Great amps, but never had the opportunity.... although I have heard many great things....


They sound good, I'll give them that. Unfortunately they: color the sound, have an odd clipping characteristic that is similar to a tube amp, lack balls, and have power ratings more along the lines of a "if struck by lightning" rating. I benched a good bit of them after being underwhelmed with their in-car performance and they went into protect WAY before they reached their clipping point. Furthermore, they hit protect mode at an output level that was significantly less than their rated power output. Don't even get me started on the available modifications for them that a certain someone pushes.

To get this back on topic, I'd be willing to bet money that the new PPI Art series, if CEA rated, would easily outperform most Linear Power amplifiers in terms of rated power AND be truer to the signal that it is supposed to be amplifying. Any takers?


----------



## rexroadj

Having owned linear power in the past (WAY IN THE PAST!) and then having just owned a pair of the new ss ref. amps (hopefully same ballpark, for ppi's sake) I would agree with you %100!


----------



## PPI_GUY

I think a good comparison might be made with the current line of MB Quart amps. Maxxsonics is not exactly known as a 'high-end' company. They own Hifonics, Crunch and yes, MB Quart. Yet, the Quart DSC series amps have been receiving rave reviews by actual users. They make rated power (and then some) and sound good doing it. We are talking about an amp mass produced overseas, not one made by hand in the US. 

So, it can be done. Epsilon has revitalized the SS line and maybe they can mimick what Maxxsonics has done with MB Quart.
I'll wait to see what the Art series final design looks like just to be sure.


----------



## bassfromspace

Ok.

Just took a look at PPI's brochure. It looks like they knocked off Power Acoustick or Kicker based on the designs. 

As I suspected, Epsilon doesn't want to be taken seriously, but wants to appeal to the tribal tattoo/urban listener market.


----------



## jonnyanalog

ChrisB said:


> Lunar Amplifiers


Those would NEVER go in my car based on how they look. Its not 1982 anymore and believe it or not product design does sell. 

As for PPI the Sedonas are already popping up on Ebay and there speakers are all over Sonic Electronics and the like. If they want to start changing thier rep they need to seriously limit who they sell to otherwise they will never evolve beyond the flea market junk store.


----------



## emrliquidlife

AAAAAAA said:


> Why get all worked up about company X putting an old school brand name on some off the shelf, asian built, non innovative or special in anyway me too products that look like ass?
> 
> I don't get it.


I'm hoping to see a brand that I was a fan of come back to former glory. Back in the day, I was an all PPI guy. Not because I liked a name, but because the amps exceeded expectations, customer support was first class, and yes, I'm a bit nostalgic. 

I personally think the "tribal" designs are silly, but I can't wait to get my hands on a power class amp.

Heck, if the new PPI stuff is crap, I'm likely to sell off my collection of PPI amps.

Ed


----------



## Knobby Digital

jonnyanalog said:


> Those would NEVER go in my car based on how they look. Its not 1982 anymore and believe it or not product design does sell.


I'll take those dated cosmetics over the Y2k, ricer look of most current amps.

Ironic exchange, given our SN's.


----------



## jonnyanalog

No joke knobby!
I was refering more to amps like the DLS Ultimates/RAs, Tru Billets, JL HD/XDs, and the like. Those to me speak more to timelessness than the hammer toned, old ass computer power supply look that Lunar rocks.


----------



## ryan s

jonnyanalog said:


> No joke knobby!
> I was refering more to amps like the DLS Ultimates/RAs, Tru Billets, JL HD/XDs, and the like. Those to me speak more to timelessness than the hammer toned, old ass computer power supply look that Lunar rocks.


The one Lunar does 50w x 4 @ 4 with a 70A fuse...lol wut

Either they're wayyyyy underrated, highly regulated, or plain current hogs :surprised: My quasi-regulated "front" amps do 100 x 2 and 200 x 2 at the same impedance on 75A combined. Not that they'll ever pull that much, but still...apples to apples...

INB4 Zed nutswinger, fanboy, etc since I'm eying up an XD.

Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## benny

ryan s said:


> The one Lunar does 50w x 4 @ 4 with a 70A fuse...lol wut
> 
> Either they're wayyyyy underrated, highly regulated, or plain current hogs :surprised: My quasi-regulated "front" amps do 100 x 2 and 200 x 2 at the same impedance on 75A combined. Not that they'll ever pull that much, but still...apples to apples...
> 
> *INB4 Zed nutswinger, fanboy, etc* since I'm eying up an XD.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


Wut? Mantz/Zed doesn't build Lunar amps.


----------



## benny

mmiller said:


> Wow this Is EXACTLY WHY People Like Biggs, Elderidge, Buwalda... and many Of the True Guru's and Pioneers of all this Don't Post, or even Log onto this forum any more...
> 
> Who the **** are the Moderators????????
> why Do they Continue to let these ****ing Ignorant Pieces of Trash Post on this Forum... They should be banned for Christ Sakes...


I may be a "****ing Ignorant Piece of Trash", but at least I dont capitalize damn near every word I type. Are you half-literate?


----------



## emrliquidlife

So where do you guys feel PPI went astray from the quality of the Power Class? I never bought another amplifier after buying my last PC 4400.2. Literally, I have ran that amp from approx 2002 to 2009. Never a hiccup.

Was it the series that looked like the space ship? I think these are the DCX series?


----------



## ryan s

benny said:


> Wut? Mantz/Zed doesn't build Lunar amps.


_My _amps...see sig 

A preemptive strike if you will.


----------



## 2 Many Toys

I have a few samples, just waiting to install soon. So we will see............


----------



## mmiller

benny said:


> I may be a "****ing Ignorant Piece of Trash", but at least I dont capitalize damn near every word I type. Are you half-literate?


Don't you mean illiterate, Jerk Off??


----------



## rexroadj

2 Many Toys said:


> I have a few samples, just waiting to install soon. So we will see............


New ppi? what models? I would say most of us would be interested to see/hear what you think.


----------



## benny

mmiller said:


> Don't you mean illiterate, Jerk Off??


W/E, my glass is half full, yours is half empty. Means the same thing. Comprehension > you.


----------



## ChrisB

jonnyanalog said:


> Those would NEVER go in my car based on how they look. Its not 1982 anymore and believe it or not product design does sell.


I believe in supporting a Louisiana company with a Louisiana product that I can pick up the phone and call, or drive to, with any questions I may have. Also, they will do custom one-offs if I request them to. I wish one lots of luck getting that kind of personal service from the manufacturer of PPI.

Then again, I am more of a function over form guy. If the product happens to actually WORK, I really don't care what it looks like.



ryan s said:


> The one Lunar does 50w x 4 @ 4 with a 70A fuse...lol wut
> 
> Either they're wayyyyy underrated, highly regulated, or plain current hogs :surprised: My quasi-regulated "front" amps do 100 x 2 and 200 x 2 at the same impedance on 75A combined. Not that they'll ever pull that much, but still...apples to apples...
> 
> INB4 Zed nutswinger, fanboy, etc since I'm eying up an XD.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


My pair of L60x2 amplifiers each have a 35 amp fuse, and while rated at 60x2, I benched one at 105 watts per channel and the other at 122 watts RMS per channel, with both channels driven into a 4 ohm dummy load just prior to clipping. If my L450 follows suit, which I am sure it does, I'd bet money on the way underrated part. 



Knobby Digital said:


> I'll take those dated cosmetics over the Y2k, ricer look of most current amps.


That is the exact reason I chose them. Chrome and LEDs have NO PLACE on car audio products! I also have no desires to run the latest and greatest amplifier featured in Import Tuner magazine for every Vin Diesel wannabe out there.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I think it's far too early to make any claims regarding durability of the new PPI lineup. We will need to hear from users 6 months to 1 year down the road to know more. 
I keep going back to the MB Quart comparison. Before seeing and hearing them, I was as skeptical as anyone about quality and performance of traditional name brands now being made overseas. But, even their DSC series features a good solid design and there is no doubt they make rated power while remaining clean.
If PPI can pull this off, especially with the highly anticipated Art Series, they will draw loyal PPI fans back into their camp. The Power Class and Sedona series both look to be solid product lines and very 'retro' in design. Some have maintained that the Power Class is the new high-end PPI. I certainly hope that isn't the case as the Pro Mos and then Art Series were always considered the 'top end' of PPI offerings. 
You can knock appearance all you like but, many times the actual look of an amp or headunit will be one of the first things that get you interested in learning more. Of course everyone's taste is different. I like very little in the way of lights, chrome, VU meters, etc. on my amps. Simple, functional and maybe even understated works for me. But, I am an old guy (relatively speaking) and younger car audio enthusiasts want alittle flash so, I can completely understand catering to that taste. Although, I would say there will always be a point at which you can go too far.


----------



## sam3535

ChrisB said:


> I believe in supporting a Louisiana company with a Louisiana product that I can pick up the phone and call, or drive to, with any questions I may have. Also, they will do custom one-offs if I request them to. I wish one lots of luck getting that kind of personal service from the manufacturer of PPI.
> 
> Then again, I am more of a function over form guy. If the product happens to actually WORK, I really don't care what it looks like.
> 
> My pair of L60x2 amplifiers each have a 35 amp fuse, and while rated at 60x2, I benched one at 105 watts per channel and the other at 122 watts RMS per channel, with both channels driven into a 4 ohm dummy load just prior to clipping. If my L450 follows suit, which I am sure it does, I'd bet money on the way underrated part.


If I ever swap out the Zukis I will be going with the Lunars for the very same reason as Chris.


----------



## mmiller

benny said:


> W/E, my glass is half full, yours is half empty. Means the same thing. Comprehension > you.



Your Day will come.:laugh:


----------



## dbxin10

well,and what can we do for it,good ideal


----------



## crazydragon

waiting for reviews on these babies


----------

